# Introduction to Mobile Communications



## المهندس اون لاين (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم هذا كتاب لشرح اساس التصالات في منظومة الموبايل
Introduction to Mobile Communications

http://rapidshare.com/files/39540623/1420046535.zip


----------

